# SOME OF MY CARS



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S A 58 THAT A BUILT 4 A SHOW @ BIG BOYS HOBBIES


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cant see the pic


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

CLICK ON THE LINK ON THE NEXT POST


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that all there is a yellow 58? Its fukin tough tho. I like it. 
I still haven't built a 58. Bought one at walmart, got home and opened it up and it had a nascar chassie, some kinda motor and the roll cage for the nascar. It was all sealed up too.

here ya go


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S ANOTHER LOOK AT MY 58 I KNOW IT'S NOT ALL THAT BUT I'M NOT AS GOOD AS U GUYS,I JUST BUILD 4 FUN


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HOW DO YOU GO TO GET THE PIX TO APPEAR ON HERE,I'M NEW AND STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO THAT


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S THA PIC

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/AZTECA_1/MARIDZ033.jpg


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX 4 POSTING MY PIX LOW

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

got 1 of these this makes me want to do mine lol
nice job on this 1


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks fresh! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thtat looks mean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 3 2006, 09:49 PM~6301208
> *HOW DO YOU GO TO GET THE PIX TO APPEAR ON HERE,I'M NEW AND STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO THAT
> *


You are using Photobucket, right?

There should be 3 links below the pics. click on the 3rd link to highlight it, and press CTRL+C to copy it. Then, come here and paste it in your comment by pressing CTRL+V.






Btw, that's a nice '58!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 3 2006, 08:40 PM~6301133
> *HERE'S A 58 THAT A BUILT 4 A SHOW @ BIG BOYS HOBBIES
> 
> 
> ...



big boys hobbies, sounds familiar. where is this place at?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX 4 DA COMMENTS GUYS,I DID GET 1ST PLACE WITH IT.AND ZBSTR90222 I'M PRETTY SURE U KNOW LOL.(LONG BEACH @ ROSCRANS.TNX AGAIN GUYS ALTHOUGH I'M NOT AS GOOD AS YOU GUYS,IT'S NICE TO RECEIVE THESE KIND OF COMMENTS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

you got fist place cause i didn't show up. :biggrin: 
















j/k what up dog , that 58 looking clean carnal


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX 4 DA COMMENTS GUYS,I DID GET 1ST PLACE WITH IT.AND ZBSTR90222 I'M PRETTY SURE U KNOW LOL.(LONG BEACH @ ROSCRANS.TNX AGAIN GUYS ALTHOUGH I'M NOT AS GOOD AS YOU GUYS,IT'S NICE TO RECEIVE THESE KIND OF COMMENTS.


:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I KNOW BIGGS SO IT WORKED OUR 4 ME LOL...WASSUP BIG DOGG THANX 4 YOUR COMMENT COMING FROM YOU I KNOW I DID GOOD


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THNX POKEY AND LOWANDBEYOND 4 ALL YOUR HELP I'LL GIVE IT A TRY.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S A 65 THAT I BUILT ABOUT 15 OR 16 YRS AGO



























THANX 4 LOOKING GUYS I'LL POST MORE PIX TOMORROW.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thats clean bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 4 2006, 08:12 PM~6308374
> *THNX POKEY AND LOWANDBEYOND 4 ALL YOUR HELP I'LL GIVE IT A TRY.
> :thumbsup:
> *



NP homie! 

That 65 looks killer.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2006, 10:00 PM~6309092
> *NP homie!
> 
> That 65 looks killer.
> *


X2

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE R SOME PICS OF MY ESCALADE AND MY DODGE RAM DUALLY.TELL ME WUT U THINK.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, that Dodge is really nice ROAD DOGG, nice paint!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANKS POKEY,ACTUALLY I DIDN'T PAIT THE DUALLY.I KNE SOME VATO IN NORTH HOLLYWOOD,THAT PAINTED MODELS SO I TOOK IT TO HIM.AFTER THAT I NEVER WENT BACK.I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF HE'S STILL AROUND,BUT HE GOT DOWN ON PAINT JOBS. I'LL POST MORE PIX.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THIS IS MY 65 GALAXIE 
















MY EXPLORER









I'VE GOT MORE RIDES BUT I HAVE TO GO NOW SO I'LL POST THEM UP LATER.TNX AGAIN


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

TNX DOGG! PRECIATED.
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i like the explorer go check my 53 im doin up


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE R MY VW BUGS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THIS IS MY TAURUS.



















SORRY FOR THE FUCKED UP PIX GUYS BUT I NEED A NEW CAMERA,MINE IS NOT WORKING PROPERLY.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that explorer is PIMP!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST,MY RIDEZ W/HYDROS.
FIRST THIS IS MY 58 IMPALA. FRONT, BACK
























I THINK THIS IS A 72 CHEVY.THIS IS A DANCER.
































ELKO DANCER.
































& MY UNFINISHED WOULD BE 67 IMPALA HOPPER.THAT I NEVER GOT TO FINISH CUZ I GOT LAZY @ DA TIME,BUT I'LL FINISH IT SOME DAY.


























WELL THAT'S IT I GOT A 37 FORD THAT I JUST FINISHED BUT DON'T GOT PIX OF IT YET. I'LL TAKE SOME @ POST DEM TOMORROW


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

u want to sell the 72 CHEVY.THIS IS A DANCER.
or any other ones


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

SORRY BRO NONE ARE 4 SALE.NONE OF THEM WORK BECAUSE OF BURNED MOTORS OR SWITCHES,AND I HAVEN'T FIXED THEM.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN those hoppers and dancers have some massive lift! NICE! :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THNX LOW,YEAH THEY LIFT PRETTY HIGH,I JUST NEED TO FIX THEM SO I CAN PLAY WITH THEM.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

lookin good homie.


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

nice builds that 72 chevy truck looks good with the top cut off. greta builds all the way around.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX DAVID AND BLINGY PRECIATED!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

really liking the tahoe ithink it is with the gold wires where did you get the white walls for those rims. like to see more of your models or is that all you have?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 10 2006, 11:50 PM~6545656
> *THANX DAVID AND BLINGY  PRECIATED!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looking real good over there ROAD DOGG Im really likeing that dodge dually! Oh and the little 76 ball on the 65 very nice touch


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

nice man better than my first one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I FINISHED A CHRYSLER 300 AND A 37 FORD COUPE I'LL POST SOME PIX LATER CUZ MY PC IS FUCKED UP


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ALL OF THEM ARE NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

thanx lonnie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nic work man,

very nice work,,,,


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn man, how did I miss these? 

Those are all great looking builds, especially that Explorer!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THNX 4 ALL UR COMMENTS GUYS MAKES ME BUILD MORE,I GET MOTIVATED WHEN I GET THIS KIND OF COMMENTS


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Very nice builds homie. That 65 and Dually are tight.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 31 2007, 12:10 PM~8015762
> *Very nice builds homie. That 65 and Dually are tight.
> *


thanx alot bro preciate it very much!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i fukkin love this dually.........



> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 6 2006, 07:16 PM~6322421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: clean rides -- i love the oldschool feel on your builds man 

especially that bug convertable :yes:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX ROLLINOLSKOO AND STILLDOWN 4 THE COMMENTS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY GUYS HERE R SOME PIX OF MY CHRYSLER 300,NOT VERY GOOD PIX SINCE I DON'T HAVE A GOOD CAMERA, BUT LMK WUT U THINK, ANY FEEDBACK, GOOD OR BAD WOULD BE APPRECIATED. THANX AGAIN


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great rides! Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice 300! Not sure about the color, but it's a nice build either way!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX GUYS...POKEY I WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERENT THAN FLAKES AND CADY COLORS SO I THOUGHT PINK & WHITE WOULD BE DIFFERENT ON A 300.I WAS GONNA PUT BARBIE STICKERS ON IT BUT I DIDN'T GET TO DO IT CUZ IT WUZ A 1/WK BUILD TO TAKE TO A SHOW.AND IT WUZ 4 MY DAUGHTER,BUT I'LL DO IT SOMETIME.N E WAY THANX 4 UR COMMENTS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY GUYS HERE ARE SOME PIX OF MY '37 FORD THAT I BUILT B4 THE 300 I HAVE IT ON ANOTHER TOPIC BUT I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE BETTER IF I HAD ALL OF MY BUILDS IN 1 TOPIC ALTOGHETHER.SO HERE WUT U GUYS THINK? GOOD AND BAD FEEDBACK IS APPRECIATED..




































AGAIN I'M SORRY 4 THE SHITTY PIX I DON'T HAVE A GOOD CAMERA!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 1 2007, 02:00 PM~8213508
> *THANX GUYS...POKEY I WANTED SOMETHING DIFFERENT THAN FLAKES AND CADY COLORS SO I THOUGHT PINK & WHITE WOULD BE DIFFERENT ON A 300.I WAS GONNA PUT BARBIE STICKERS ON IT BUT I DIDN'T GET TO DO IT CUZ IT WUZ A 1/WK BUILD TO TAKE TO A SHOW.AND IT WUZ 4 MY DAUGHTER,BUT  I'LL DO IT SOMETIME.N E WAY THANX 4 UR COMMENTS
> *


It's all good man. I hope you don't think I was hatin', it looks DAMN GOOD! I'm just not a fan of pink on newer cars. 

I know I've already told you this, but that '37 looks badass!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX POKEY...NO I DON'T THINK UR HATIN,I DON'T GET BUTTHURT WITH N E COMMENTS, U R JUST STATING UR OPINION SO IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE.I KNOW U TOLD ME MY 37 IS BADASS IS JUST THAT I THOUGHT I'D BE GOOD TO HAVE IT HERE WITH THE REST OF MY PROJECTS!!!!1


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

OK GUYS I JUST FINISHED MY 58 IN TIME 4 THA W,S,K,C,SHOW.I WUZ UP TILL 5:00 AM CUZ I WANTED TO GET IT OUT OF THA WAY. IT DIDN'T COME OUT THE WAY I WANTED CUZ IT HAD A FEW ACCIDENTS SO I JUST DID IT SO I COULD FINISH IT,BUT LMK WUT U THINK N E WAY THANKZ.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM JUST GLAD TO SEE YOUR BUILDING AGAIN HOMIE. LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 17 2007, 11:58 PM~8333417
> *OK GUYS I JUST FINISHED MY 58 IN TIME 4 THA W,S,K,C,SHOW.I WUZ UP TILL 5:00 AM CUZ I WANTED TO GET IT OUT OF THA WAY. IT DIDN'T COME OUT THE WAY I WANTED CUZ IT HAD A FEW ACCIDENTS SO I JUST DID IT SO I COULD FINISH IT,BUT LMK WUT U THINK N E WAY THANKZ.
> IMG]http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/AZTECA_1/100_4580.jpg[/IMG]
> IMG]http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/AZTECA_1/100_4671.jpg[/IMG]
> *



Pics didnt show up bro !


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

OK GUYS I JUST FINISHED MY 58 IN TIME 4 THA W,S,K,C,SHOW.I WUZ UP TILL 5:00 AM CUZ I WANTED TO GET IT OUT OF THA WAY. IT DIDN'T COME OUT THE WAY I WANTED CUZ IT HAD A FEW ACCIDENTS SO I JUST DID IT SO I COULD FINISH IT,BUT LMK WUT U THINK N E WAY THANKZ.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S ANOTHER SHOT!
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/AZTECA_1/100_4671.jpg


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 18 2007, 12:04 AM~8333454
> *HERE'S ANOTHER SHOT!
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/AZTECA_1/100_4671.jpg
> *


Really nice from what i see ! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX 4 UR COMMENTS BIGGS AND MINI...SORRY 4 THE PIC OT SHOWING BUT I DONT REMEMBER WUT TO DO TO POST PIX PLZ HELP A BROTHA OUT


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX 8-BALL I APPRECIATE THE KIND WORDZ!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 18 2007, 12:09 AM~8333512
> *THANX 4 UR COMMENTS BIGGS AND MINI...SORRY 4 THE PIC OT SHOWING BUT I DONT REMEMBER WUT TO DO TO POST PIX PLZ HELP  A BROTHA OUT
> *


I sent you a Pm ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is clean homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

CLICK Image Uploader WHEN YOU ARE QUOATING SOMETHIN. IT'S ON THE BOTTOM LEFT UNDER CLICKABLE SMILEYS. IT WILL OPEN UP THE BROUSER AND THAT WILL TAKE PICS FROM YOUR COMPUTER


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

do what mr. biggs said ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

A SHOT OF MY 58'S INTERIOR,NOT A GREAT ONE BUT I LIKED IT IT.]


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX U GUYS I GOT IT UR HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED,MINI I'LL LOOK INTO UR PIX THANX AGAIN PPL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats a nice shoot ! You Camera takes great pics !


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

MY CAMERA TAKES SHITTY PIX...I USED MY SISTER'N LAW'S CAMERA...I NEED SUMTIN LIKE THAT, IT'S A VERY GOOD ONE ,IT'S A 10 MEGAPIXELS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice work!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX LOW...I'M NOT A GREAT BUILDER, BUT I TRY. N E WAY THANX 4 UR COMMENT


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Whut up Road Dogg Them rides are looking good homie!!!!!!!! That 58 looked good at the show. :thumbsup: I know what u mean I had stayed up till like 3 AM trying to finish that Bel Air. Wasn't that cadillac and LS yours too? The light green ones.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 17 2007, 10:59 PM~8333963
> *Whut up Road Dogg Them rides are looking good homie!!!!!!!! That 58 looked good at the show.  :thumbsup: I know what u mean I had stayed up till like 3 AM trying to finish that Bel Air. Wasn't that cadillac and LS yours too? The light green ones.
> *


I GUESS WE ALL HAVE DONE THAT :biggrin: .. I STAYED UP THE NIGHT OF THE NNL UNTILL 4 AM TO GET THE 57 FINISHED. AND I WAS IN MY HOTEL ROOM WORKING WITH ALMOST NOTHING. I HADE LEFT MOST OF MY SHIT HOME. :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2007, 11:08 PM~8334033
> *I GUESS WE ALL HAVE DONE THAT :biggrin: .. I STAYED UP THE NIGHT OF THE NNL UNTILL 4 AM TO GET THE 57 FINISHED.  AND I WAS IN MY HOTEL ROOM WORKING WITH ALMOST NOTHING.  I HADE LEFT MOST OF MY SHIT HOME. :0
> *



I thought all YOU NEEDED were just your hands!!!!!! :0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 17 2007, 10:59 PM~8333963
> *Whut up Road Dogg Them rides are looking good homie!!!!!!!! That 58 looked good at the show.  :thumbsup: I know what u mean I had stayed up till like 3 AM trying to finish that Bel Air. Wasn't that cadillac and LS yours too? The light green ones.
> *


THANX 4 THE COMMENT BIGG DEEE. NO,THE CADDI AND LS BELONG 2 A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE,AMD M.C.B.A MEMBER FRANK...(FRANKBIGDOGG323).WERE U @ THE SHOW, WE DIDN'T MEET.BUT IT'S KOOL MYBE SOME OTHER TIME HA? N E WAY THANX AGAIN 4 THE NICE COMMENT,I'LL TRY HARDER NEXT TIME...
:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

keep up the good work roaddogg!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 18 2007, 05:18 PM~8339823
> *THANX  4 THE COMMENT BIGG DEEE. NO,THE CADDI AND LS BELONG 2 A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE,AMD M.C.B.A MEMBER  FRANK...(FRANKBIGDOGG323).WERE U @ THE SHOW, WE DIDN'T MEET.BUT IT'S KOOL MYBE SOME OTHER TIME HA?  N E WAY THANX AGAIN 4 THE NICE COMMENT,I'LL TRY HARDER NEXT TIME...
> :biggrin:
> *



Yeah i was at the show! I had the other green cadi and 55 Bleair kinda close to your cars well closer to the other two that i mentioned. I know what you mean homie I GOTTA REALLY STEP MY GAME UP next time. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 18 2007, 05:38 PM~8339936
> *keep up the good work roaddogg!
> *


THANX ESE,I HAVE 2 TRY HARDER NEXT TIME TO GET 2 U HUYS LEVEL. BUT ALL IN TIME.I THINK WE MET @ THE SHOW DIDN'T WE?U HAD A SEELING BOOTH DIDN'T U? DIDN'T U HAVE THE T 2 CARS THAT WERE CUT UP?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 17 2007, 11:10 PM~8334049
> *I thought all YOU NEEDED were just your hands!!!!!! :0
> *


I PLAY GOD ONLY SOMETIME'S :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

WELL U MIGHT AS WELL BE .U WORK MAGIC WITH UR HANDS BRO.( I'M TALKING BOUT MODELS,DON'T THINK SOMETHING ELSE). U DA MAN!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

WELL U MIGHT AS WELL BE .U WORK MAGIC WITH UR HANDS BRO.( I'M TALKING BOUT MODELS,DON'T THINK SOMETHING ELSE). U DA MAN!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

WELL U MIGHT AS WELL BE .U WORK MAGIC WITH UR HANDS BRO.( I'M TALKING BOUT MODELS,DON'T THINK SOMETHING ELSE). U DA MAN!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

WELL U MIGHT AS WELL BE .U WORK MAGIC WITH UR HANDS BRO.( I'M TALKING BOUT MODELS,DON'T THINK SOMETHING ELSE). U DA MAN!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 19 2007, 06:29 PM~8348690
> *WELL U MIGHT AS WELL BE .U WORK MAGIC WITH UR HANDS BRO.( I'M TALKING BOUT MODELS,DON'T THINK SOMETHING ELSE).  U DA MAN!!!!!
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL.  
YOUR RIDES ARE LOOKING SWEET BRO. WHAT U GOT ON THE TABLE NEXT.?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'M THINKING ANOTHER 300 OR MAYBE A 60,STILL DECIDING THOUGH.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 19 2007, 06:36 PM~8348726
> *I'M THINKING ANOTHER 300 OR MAYBE A 60,STILL DECIDING THOUGH.
> *


I THINK A CLEAN AS 60 WOULD BE CLEAN. ALL O.G.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I WANNA TRY OPENING DOORS ANG GIVE A TRY @ DOOR JAMS AN HINGES @ ALL THAT...MAYBE SOME DAY I'LL BE AS GOOD AS YOU BRO.JUST GOTTA KEEP TRYING HARD TO ACCOMPLISH BETTER RESULTS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 06:37 PM~8348737
> *I THINK A CLEAN AS 60 WOULD BE CLEAN. ALL O.G.
> *


THAT'S WUT FRANK SAID...I THINK I'LL GIVE IT A TRY...BY O.G U MEAN HUBCAPS NOT SPOKES? AND ORIGINAL COLOR PAINT?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 19 2007, 06:40 PM~8348754
> *THAT'S WUT FRANK SAID...I THINK I'LL GIVE IT A TRY...BY O.G U MEAN HUBCAPS NOT SPOKES? AND ORIGINAL COLOR PAINT?
> *


SOMETIME'S LESS IS MORE HOMIE. ALL MINT COND. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

OK! I'LL HAVE TO TALK TO MY NOMIE HENRY AKA,THE MAD BOMBER 4 SOME TIPS.SO I'LL GIVE IT A TRY I'LL KEEP U POSTED.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 19 2007, 05:52 PM~8348847
> *OK! I'LL HAVE TO TALK TO MY NOMIE HANRY AKA,THE MAD BOMBER  4 SOME TIPS.SO I'LL GIVE IT A TRY I'LL KEEP U POSTED.
> *


HANRY :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> HEY I KNOW THAT TAHOE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> > HEY I KNOW THAT TAHOE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> that 300 lalo did is awsome.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THE 300 LOOKS ALRIGHT BUT THAT TAHOE I SEEN IT B 4


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

me too,,,,,i cant remember where but i think someone on here built it it look very familiar


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 19 2007, 10:06 AM~9039113
> *me too,,,,,i cant remember where but i think someone on here built it it look very familiar
> *


I KNOW HA :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 19 2007, 10:58 AM~9039041
> *THE 300 LOOKS ALRIGHT BUT THAT TAHOE I SEEN IT B 4
> *


IT BELONGS TO MY HOMIE.. YALL KNO WHO HE IS.!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 1 2007, 08:12 PM~9135621
> *IT BELONGS TO MY HOMIE.. YALL KNO WHO HE IS.!
> *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alot of tight rides here roaddog 1 !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANKS MODELTECH NOT THE BEST BUT I LIKE THEM.THANK YOU 4 THE KIND WORDS.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

TTT...


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

w0rk looks nice man 
got mo detail pix of the hoopers


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 10:48 AM~9038970
> *that 300 lalo did is awsome.
> *



what is the tanish color SUV in the background? Tahoe or Suburban?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 29 2008, 09:01 AM~12287305
> *what is the tanish color SUV in the background? Tahoe or Suburban?
> *


That's the Tahoe they were talking about for about 6 or 7 posts in a row. :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 29 2008, 11:01 AM~12287305
> *what is the tanish color SUV in the background? Tahoe or Suburban?
> *


UMM.........chevy tahoe


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THAT'S A CHEVY TAHOE, BELONGS 2 BIGDOGG323.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey foo when r u gonna post some new pics guey :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

AINT GOT NONE. HAVEN'T BUILT SHIT.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i was gonna do a 58 but the shop that i bought from closed up. it was gonna look like this. just with wires. and other custom stuff.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@May 27 2009, 04:39 PM~14018350
> *AINT GOT NONE. HAVEN'T BUILT SHIT.
> *


well start building wuey so u could post them :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

MY LAST BUILD


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 3 2006, 10:40 PM~6301133
> *HERE'S A 58 THAT A BUILT 4 A SHOW @ BIG BOYS HOBBIES
> 
> 
> ...


ILIKE THIS 58 ROAD DOG LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 24 2010, 07:37 PM~16990562
> *MY LAST BUILD
> 
> *


AN OTHER BAD 57 ROAD DOG


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 24 2010, 05:37 PM~16990562
> *MY LAST BUILD
> 
> *


I LIKES THIS ONE  LOOKS SWEET LALO :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 24 2010, 05:37 PM~16990562
> *MY LAST BUILD
> 
> *


Thats sweet bro!! Nice work holmez :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY THANKS EVERYONE. I HAVE AN 80 CAMARO AND ANOTHER BULID I JUST FORGOT WUT IT IS BUT I'M SURE WHEN I POST IT I'LL MEMBER OR FRANK WILL REMIND ME.I'LL CHECK MY PHOTOBUCKET AND SEE IF I GOT THE PIX AND POST THEM IN A BIT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S THA CAMARO I WUZ TAKN BOUT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THIS 1 I BUILT IT FOR MY COUSIN.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I DON'T KNO IF I POSTED THIS ONE BUT HERE IT IS. 37 FORD.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

ESCALADE


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 25 2010, 06:29 PM~17001838
> *THIS 1 I BUILT IT FOR MY COUSIN.
> 
> 
> ...



NIIICE Dogg... :wow: That 37 is the shit too!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

MONTECARLO
















MC ANTENNA SMILE NOW CRY L8R.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

58 VERT. (WINDSHIELD FRAME BROKE).


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

87 COUGAR,WIT G8TR SKIN.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 25 2010, 06:35 PM~17001896
> *NIIICE Dogg...  :wow: That 37 is the shit too!!!
> *


 THANX ALOT BRO YOUR COMMENTS ARE MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE 48 AND 58 RAG!! :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass '58s dogg. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

X2!!  about time u post it those up fool :biggrin: lookn good lalo


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

TNX EVERYBODY I GOT MORE BU DON'T HAVE PIX YET. WLL POST LATER.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 29 2010, 07:42 PM~17038123
> *TNX EVERYBODY I GOT MORE BU DON'T HAVE PIX YET. WLL POST LATER.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

sup road dogg :wave:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

SUP MILIO, JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WIT THE REST OF THE FAMILIA.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thats some real nice rides homies, keep them pics coming. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

MY SON'S CAMARO..BOX STOCK..
















I THINK HE ONLY BUILT IT TO MAKE ME HAPPY CUZ AFTER THIS HE DIDNT WANT TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE....AND YEAH HE MADE ME HAPPY.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'M CURRENTLY WORKING ON THIS 62...LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

FINISHED THIS LAST WEEK...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NEED TO FIX LIL CHIP ON HOOD


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

AND FINISHED MOTOR FOR THE DEUCE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NEW PROJECT AWAITING.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 23 2011, 08:14 PM~19945233
> *I'M CURRENTLY WORKING ON THIS 62...LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


 heck yea... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 23 2011, 09:14 PM~19945233
> *I'M CURRENTLY WORKING ON THIS 62...LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way you cut that line lower. Most cut there 2 tones above the trim. I did mine that way too. 

that lil Honda is gonna be cool too.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 2 2011, 11:07 AM~19997373
> *heck yea... :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro... I appreciate the good comment.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 2 2011, 11:14 AM~19997405
> *I like the way you cut that line lower.  Most cut there 2 tones above the trim.  I did mine that way too.
> 
> that lil Honda is gonna be cool too.
> *


 thank you bro... i think so too... hopefully it'll turn out ok.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 23 2011, 08:14 PM~19945233
> *I'M CURRENTLY WORKING ON THIS 62...LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


62 looks clean perro callejero, f$%@ it homie put another color on it, ill help u just ask. :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2011, 12:49 AM~20004500
> *Nice work bro!
> *


THANKS DARKSIDE... I APPRECIATE IT...IM TRYING... :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TI LAY SOME BMF ON THE DEUCE. HERE U GO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 7 2011, 06:59 PM~20038814
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TI LAY SOME BMF ON THE DEUCE. HERE U GO.
> 
> 
> ...


THE DEUCE IS LOOKING GOOD LALO :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP HOMIE uffin: :ninja:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

i like it road dogg, keep them pics coming homie!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

That's alot of foil. Looking good


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u got some nice clean builds bro'...keep up da good work. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 7 2011, 08:59 PM~20038814
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TI LAY SOME BMF ON THE DEUCE. HERE U GO.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, I didn't see that you did a panoramic roof on those other pics. Clean cuts!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX EVERYBODY...FRANK. GIL, DON, DFWR83,AND DIG.. IM DOING MY BEST, HOPEFULLY IT'LL BE DONE FOR THE RIVERSIDE SHOW...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 2 2011, 08:49 PM~20001896
> *62 looks clean perro callejero, f$%@ it homie put another color on it, ill help u just ask.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


TAKE IT EASY SENOR MADERO....LOL...I HAVE ANOTHER PROJECT THAT I WUNT TO DO PATTERNS ON...THATS WHERE U COME IN...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 8 2011, 01:57 PM~20043408
> *damn, I didn't see that you did a panoramic roof on those other pics.  Clean cuts!
> *


THANX BRO...JUST TRYING SOMETHING DIFFERENT, NEVER SEEN ONE SO I THOUGHT... WUT THE HELL, WHY NOT. AND JUST DID IT..


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

WELL AS EVERYONE KNOW I FINISHED THE DEUCE IN TIME FOR THE RIVERSIDE SHOW...HERE IT IS...N E COMMENTS GOOD OR BAD ARE ALWAYZ APPRECIATED.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

never been a "big wheel fan" but it's a clean build! bien travajo :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 5 2011, 05:58 PM~20268361
> *WELL AS EVERYONE KNOW I FINISHED THE DEUCE IN TIME FOR THE RIVERSIDE SHOW...HERE IT IS...N E COMMENTS GOOD OR BAD ARE ALWAYZ APPRECIATED.
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT COOL LALO. GLAD U WERE ABLE TO SAVE THE PAINT JOB.


----------



## M Right (Apr 3, 2011)

wowww thats great...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 5 2011, 07:15 PM~20268566
> *CAME OUT COOL LALO. GLAD U WERE ABLE TO SAVE THE PAINT JOB.
> *


 THANX LATIN, I TRIED MY BEST...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THANX M. RIGHT


----------



## EastSideMuscle (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the Impala, my dude. Fresh paint job and awesome sunroof.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

smooth homie good luck!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Impala came out sick bro!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EastSideMuscle_@Apr 6 2011, 10:36 PM~20279741
> *Love the Impala, my dude. Fresh paint job and awesome sunroof.
> *


THANX ALOT BRUH I APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DARKSIDE, GIL...THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENTS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE'S WHERE AM AT WITH THE HONDA.
















WUT CHU GUYS THINK/


----------

